# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  upload txt file data using oracle forms

## shabeer12005

Hi,

I am trying to upload txt file data into oracle using oracle forms
can anyone provide the code how to upload the data from text file to oracle tables

----------


## stecal

host out and call sqlldr
create an external table, then do ctas
call a Java/external stored procedure

----------


## sayanthal

hi. can u help me to find upload txt file data using oracle forms

----------


## ruby1500

Use Text_IO built-in (already available) front end package.
Text_IO.fopen, Text_IO.get_line etc.

----------

